# Bargain Basement Classifieds: NOT!



## smalbany (Sep 28, 2007)

The Bargain Basement category in the TUG BBS Classifieds is supposed to be where sellers and buyers of units for $25 or less can meet and do business. However, there are several recent posts for units with an asking price of $1,200 or more that have been allowed to advertise in this category.  Can the Moderators move or remove these posts to bring the Bargain Basement category back to its original purpose?
Thanks.
Smalbany


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2007)

they have been moved.


----------



## inishbofin (Sep 28, 2007)

*Where do I find these bargains?*

Thank you


----------



## Gracey (Sep 28, 2007)

Also I don't think best offer ads belong in the bargain basement section either, unless the seller expects to get $25.00 or less for them also


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2007)

Id assume thats exactly what it meant....lol

it clearly says under 25 bucks...i guess they are hopin for 25 vs 1 =)


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 28, 2007)

inishbofin said:


> Thank you


here is the link to the classified system associated with the BBS  new TUG BBS classified Ads  



			
				loops said:
			
		

> Also I don't think best offer ads belong in the bargain basement section either, unless the seller expects to get $25.00 or less for them also



Yes, I agree. 

The best offer ads should expect offers of $25 or less.


----------



## jjlovecub (Jan 3, 2008)

Can someone tell me where this section is  I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 3, 2008)

Start here:  http://www.tugbbs.com/class/index.php

Go to the bottom of the Timeshares For Sale section.  There is a link to Bargain Basement Timeshares.

Dave


----------



## jjlovecub (Jan 3, 2008)

jeepguynw said:


> Start here:  http://www.tugbbs.com/class/index.php
> 
> Go to the bottom of the Timeshares For Sale section.  There is a link to Bargain Basement Timeshares.
> 
> Dave



Ok I feel stupid, your link works fine but I don't see the timeshares for sale section on the tug bbs?  I must be blind. Thanks for the link.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 3, 2008)

On the page the link I posted takes you to is a section titled "Timeshares For Sale."  At the end of THAT section is a link for "Bargain Basement Timeshares - under $25 only."

Check closer.  It's there.  Promise.  

Dave


----------



## jjlovecub (Jan 3, 2008)

jeepguynw said:


> On the page the link I posted takes you to is a section titled "Timeshares For Sale."  At the end of THAT section is a link for "Bargain Basement Timeshares - under $25 only."
> 
> Check closer.  It's there.  Promise.
> 
> Dave



Oh I found it. What I can't find is how to get to the timeshares for sale section w/o the link. Where on tug bbs is it located?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2008)

in my sig...and on the homepage of the regular classified ad section.

there isnt a public link to it anywhere else.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 4, 2008)

At the very top of the page, in the red bar, is a link titled "Classified Ads."  On that page, in the second paragraph text on the upper portion of the page, it says "New Classified Ad Program."  That is the link I posted previously.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

jjlovecub said:


> Ok I feel stupid, your link works fine but I don't see the timeshares for sale section on the tug bbs?  I must be blind. Thanks for the link.



It is still a beta system, waiting for a couple of behind-the-scenes improvements before it 'goes live' to replace the current Classified Ads system.  There are two 'sticky' threads about it at the top of the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jan 7, 2008)

*Bargain Basement Timeshares:The Best Deal on TUG*

Even better than EBAY. I sold one there. I have seen a couple I would have bought if I didn't own too many already. One persons dog is another persons red hot mama.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 7, 2008)

mamiecarter said:


> One persons dog is another persons red hot mama.



Or one person's red hot mama dog...  

Dave


----------



## mamiecarter (Jan 7, 2008)

*Hot Dog!!!*

You have successfully expanded my concept of the subjective!


----------

